# poochie bell training



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I bought bells at Petco the other day. How do I go about training her to use them. She seems afraid of them. I've been taking her paw and ringing the bells as we go outside and saying "go potty", but she really doesn't seem interested. Would a treat help each time??? *


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

It is just consistency. It took Izzy almost 4 months. I would ring the bells EVERY time we went out the door and used the phrase "go outside". After she wasn't afraid of the bells, I would use her paw BEFORE I put her harness and leash on. And finally she got it and now she rings the **** things all the time. She loves it out side and wants to just go look around.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Is there a reason you want her to be bell-trained? From what I remember of Mia, she gives you a consistent cue when she needs to pee, right? The biggest thing to remember is that the bell is a form of communication. 

Instead of retyping everything, here's a link to a thread that may help:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/120044-bell-potty-training.html

Owen has been with us barely 2months and he knows to ring the bell. He learned more quickly than Obi since Obi was more cautious of the bell at first.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

treats and consistency and commitment! I had bells and my daughter hated them and hid them.. so - Atticus just barks at the door.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> Is there a reason you want her to be bell-trained? From what I remember of Mia, she gives you a consistent cue when she needs to pee, right? The biggest thing to remember is that the bell is a form of communication.
> 
> Instead of retyping everything, here's a link to a thread that may help:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/120044-bell-potty-training.html
> ...


*I guess I just liked the idea of the bells. She does bring me a toy when she has to go out and can get really persistent if I don't take the hint. I guess I should just let it go....but the bells are so cute...LOL*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Mommy You always DO the best of everything for her.*
*If It does not work Heck with it. Shes Good about going out anyways.*
*Nickee******
*Hows the grooming table working Nancy I should have bought one also. I Found someone who might come to the house to groom him.*
*Iam Having trouble driving again.*


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I have never used bells so I'm no help. Maggie scratches at the door or sometimes she just stands at the door and looks at me. If I don't pay attention at first, she will either lay down and wait for me to get up or, if it's urgent, she will run to me and then run back to the door. I move pretty quickly when she does that.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh you don't ever want to take their paw and make them hit the bells. This could make them fearful of the bells. It's best to do it in steps so you don't confuse them and over do it right off the bat. First treat for them just touching the bell (whether it's with their paw or nose or whatever). Usually curiosity takes care of this one. But sometimes you may need to put a bit of peanut butter on the bells. If they seem fearful of the bells sometimes you have to slow it way down and treat them for just looking at the bells or going near the bells and build up from there. I really encourage you to look at the link from Karen Pryor in the thread that Marisa suggested. :thumbsup:

I'm training Callie to ring bells and we started off by first just teaching her to ring the bell no where near where we have them normally in the house. We didn't start to try and get her to associate it with going outside until she was consistently ringing the bell.

Here's a video of Callie learning to ring her doorbell. But you can use the same technique with Poochie Bells. We do clicker training so we click and treat when she rang the bell.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh you don't ever want to take their paw and make them hit the bells. This could make them fearful of the bells. It's best to do it in steps so you don't confuse them and over do it right off the bat. First treat for them just touching the bell (whether it's with their paw or nose or whatever). Usually curiosity takes care of this one. But sometimes you may need to put a bit of peanut butter on the bells. If they seem fearful of the bells sometimes you have to slow it way down and treat them for just looking at the bells or going near the bells and build up from there. I really encourage you to look at the link from Karen Pryor in the thread that Marisa suggested. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm training Callie to ring bells and we started off by first just teaching her to ring the bell no where near where we have them normally in the house. We didn't start to try and get her to associate it with going outside until she was consistently ringing the bell.
> 
> ...


Love the VIDEO!!
thanks for the tips!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*After reading up on this, I think I dove into it thinking it would be cute. But, as it was pointed out to me, Mia is very consistent with bringing a toy to me to let me know she needs to go out. And will bark if I'm not quick enough. So, I think the bells can go..*

*Does anyone want bells....??? No charge...just PM me your address and I will mail them off to you...*


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG I love that door bell. Is the door bell small, or is it remote controlled by the button? I can't wait til you have these up!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pickles' Mama said:


> OMG I love that door bell. Is the door bell small, or is it remote controlled by the button? I can't wait til you have these up!!!!


No, it's not remote controlled. The doorbell itself is a regular sized door bell. But to make it easier to push, especially for the tiny ones, we added the hinged rosette so by simply stepping on it will ring the doorbell. It's a really really sensitive doorbell. We tested I don't know how many to find the one that was the most sensitive. I was hearing bells in my sleep for awhile. :HistericalSmiley:

Callie is 4 lbs if that helps to put the size into perspective.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

I am off for the summer starting today and have a 6 month old, and I am wanting to start. Guess I Ned to go doorbell shopping. How long till you think you will have one up? I need to start ASAP!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Agree!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Forget the Bells You Cant Expect Them to do It All **
*Shes Great At Letting you know what she wants.*
*Nickee* Just, LOVE LOVE LOVE !!!*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Agree!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *Forget the Bells You Cant Expect Them to do It All **
> *Shes Great At Letting you know what she wants.*
> *Nickee* Just, LOVE LOVE LOVE !!!*


*I will send them to Izzy's Mommy in the morning...*


----------

